# هندسة الطيران vs هندسة صيانة الطائرات



## alemda (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سوال محيرني ودورت كثير وما حصلت الاجابة وانا واثق من اني راح احصل على الاجابة في هذا المنتدى الرائع وسوالي هو
مالفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة صيانة الطائرات وأيهما أفضل من ناحية الدراسة وفرص العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشكووووووووووووووورين وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااًَ


----------



## alemda (13 يوليو 2010)

80 مشاهدة و 0 ردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يعرب اصيل (13 يوليو 2010)

الجواب على سؤالك تجده بالتفصيل في هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23772.html


----------



## alemda (23 يوليو 2010)

سلمت يداك اخي يعرب اصيل ،، اصيل والله


----------



## eng. thamer (28 يوليو 2010)

هندسه الطيران هو دراسه نظريه لفهم لغه الطيران وأن كل ماتدرسه في هندسه الطيران هو تمهيد لفهم لغه الصيانه.وأن أي متخرج من أي أكاديميه طيران لايستطيع العمل في صيانه الطائرات الا أن يدرس ساعات صيانه طائرات تعادل أربع أضعاف مادرسه في الاكاديميه أي ان الدراسه النظريه هي لياقه بدنيه لتنفيذ التمرين الذي هو صيانه الطائرات.تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (1 أغسطس 2010)

علم هندسة الطيران ... هو علم هندسي قائم على تأهيل المتخصص ( مهندس الطيران ) للقيام بالتالي:
*إيجاد حلول *عملية وواقعية في مجال الأجسام الطائرة ( الطائرة - الصاروخ - المنطاد .....الخ) وذلك خلال دورة حياة الجسم الطائر وتشمل بالترتيب حسب الأهمية والمشاركة الهندسية (البحوث و التصميم والأختبارات - التصنيع والأنتاج - التشغيل والصيانة - الأهلاك والتكهين)

اما 

تنفيذ هذه الحلول فهي وظيفة حرفية مهنية تتم بإشراف وبتوجيهات هندسية 

مثال : صيانة الطائرات تتم عن طريق فنيين وحرفيين في شركة تشغيل الطائرات عن طريق استخدام الأساليب والخطوات المحددة مسبقا من المهندسين في الشركة المنتجة ... ولا يصح للحرفي الفني الحيود عن هذة التعليمات .

وفي بلادنا القائمة على الجهل والتخلف :9: .... ليس هناك عمل هندسي حقيقي والمتوفر بكثرة هو العمل الحرفي الفني ( ايا كان المؤهل .. فهو في هذه الحالة ليس له قيمة حقيقية )

وعليه اصبح المؤهل الهندسي في مجال الطيران في بلادنا ... مجرد ديكور ليس له اهمية حقيقية وان كان الجميع يحرصون عليه من باب الوجاهة فقط ... والأفضل ان تكون هناك مؤسسات تعليمية تهتم بالجانب الحرفي الفني اكثر من الأهتمام بالعلوم الهندسية الغير ذات فائدة :17: ... الا عند من يهتم بالموضوع على الرغم من الظروف الراهنة على امل ان يرفع الله مقته وغضبه عن بلادنا


----------

